# Savannah eating



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Yumm Egg!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

and Crayfish too!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice Sav. But why do you feed him egg and crayfish?, Thats not the diet for a sav.
How big is the sav and the setup?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice lookin sav that pic with the egg on his face is priceless


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Nice Sav. But why do you feed him egg and crayfish?, Thats not the diet for a sav.
> How big is the sav and the setup?


probably nothing wrong with it as long as you dont feed those too often. Although I would cook the egg and freeze/thaw the crayfish.

I once fed my sav a raw egg and his crap stunk really bad the next day.

You should try a scorpion next time.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> > Nice Sav. But why do you feed him egg and crayfish?, Thats not the diet for a sav.
> > How big is the sav and the setup?
> 
> 
> ...


yes eggs aren't bad unless they aren't given alll the time. they do though make their crap smell even worse though.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, theres nothing wrong. But why feed them foods that are giving vitamin deficiancies,ect, also shortening its life. Why give them those foods, when you can give them a Proven Diet of Whole Food Animals like mice,rats (all vitamins,ect, packed),chicken peeps,quail,crickets,superworms,roaches ect.

I feed my Sav Mice(more calcium than rats) every two days, and some roaches,crickets,superworms every day. And its healthy,Active all day and without any problem like hepatic lipidosis,ect.

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> yes, theres nothing wrong. But why feed them foods that are giving vitamin deficiancies,ect, also shortening its life. Why give them those foods, when you can give them a Proven Diet of Whole Food Animals like mice,rats (all vitamins,ect, packed),chicken peeps,quail,crickets,superworms,roaches ect.
> 
> I feed my Sav Mice(more calcium than rats) every two days, and some roaches,crickets,superworms every day. And its healthy,Active all day and without any problem like hepatic lipidosis,ect.
> 
> ...


do u feed live or dead food. i odn't feed my mangrove live just becasue im afraid of him getting some kind of parasite from them, i stick to frozen. i want to try some kind of crab with him since thats one of the main foods of a mangrove.

J-Rod


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great pics


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Carnivoro

A varied diet is key to optimized husbandry.

Monitors are opportunistic eaters and known for their nest robbing. In fact, in eastern Africa farmers have difficulty keeping them out of their chicken coops. They eat both the chickens and eggs. Africa is also the home to crayfish species and there is absolutely no reason why a bosc wouldnt eat one.

Eggs contain the highest quality food protein known! And are rich in vitamins A, D, and E. Egg yolks are one of the few foods that naturally contain Vitamin D! To say he is getting vitamin deficiancies is completely backwards, they are extremely healthy.

The crayfish was just a treat, but they are an excellent source for Vitamin B 12.

His diet also consists of rodents, various insects, ground turkey, small herps, ect..

I pride myself on my animals healthcare and I guarantee he is in prime health. His diet is better regulated and balanced than my own, lol.

Right now he is 9.5 inches nares to vent with an 8.5 inch tail. Currently housed in a 40g breeder.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

well i dont like this kind of discussion here but... these are my points and of the other Breeders Experts and herpetologyst.
In the wild they eat Lots of different foods, but that doesnt mean that is good and healthy for them.
yes, eggs have 13 vitamins,Biotin,Calcium,Cephalin,proteins, ect, and are a good food for savs if are offered as a treat,like once a month,depend of healths of the sav. An egg can contain 5 grams Fat and approx 213mg of cholesterol If i Remember Right, And the problem is that the owners of captives savs dont give them the space they need to exercise and burn that large amount of fat-cholesterol, and thats the cause of the most common proplem in savs,hepatic lipidosis and other diseases. Why have a monitor that the only thing he does is hide,sleep and moves only when you offer food.Why take a risk?. when you can give them a proven diet(not theory) used by experts and breeders. (Sav Breeders are just a few,also CBB savs are about $200+.)

quote:""I pride myself on my animals healthcare and I guarantee he is in prime health. His diet is better regulated and balanced than my own, lol. ""
~ Thats is how it need to be. i hope do you take him to the vet reguraly for a routine examination, if you know his diet is better regulated than yours.









~A 18" sav in a 40g breeder, Thats really too small. how do you manage the temps?. i hope you know they need at least a 6'x3'x3' setup (bigger better) and temps of around 90F, a basking spot of at leats 120F, a cool side around 75F and humidity between 50/60% and about 2' of dirt, because theyre burrowers.

Carnivoro


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

First of all, I applaud your knowledge on the subject. Most people spout off their opinion like it is fact and actually know nothing on the subject. I wasn't trying to come off as hostile in my last post if thats how it seemed, I'd like to continue this discussion as we can learn from each other's experience and knoledge.

For the past 5 years I have been a Veterinary Technician and am currently in my fourth year of study majoring in Animal Ecology with an option in preveterinary wildlife care at Iowa State University. I apply for Veterinary College in this fall. I have multiple Ecologists, Herpetologists, Zoologists, and Veterinarians that have guided me in my animal husbandry.

His 40g is by no means too small for him at the moment. I'm attaching a pic. The lighting is removed and the one light you can see id just hooked there to keep it out of the way. With his heating pad and lights his basking spot is 116F and the cool side of his tank is 77F. I am useing this substrate to cut down on his consumption of it. I have tried dirt and walnut shells ( that was from a lack of research). But both he wound up consuming during cricket chasing. These pellets he spits out. They do not hold heat as well, his substrate temp droped a few deg. when I changed it. I change his decorations every few weeks to provide new stimulation. Between my fieonce and myself he is handled daily for hours at times. He loves to roam the house on his leash!

From another web site I have gotten plans for converting a futon to a herp cage. Once he outgrows his 40g we plan on constructing it out of our old futon. I believe it is 7x5xX (X being height of choice).

I have read Kaplan, Bennett and Thakoordyal, as well as Alcock's literature on sav's. If you have other's that you have found particularly enlightening let me know.

All in all he gets plenty of exercise, has an unparalleled diet, a knowledgeable owner, and he is a loved pet. I know all about diet manipulation with age, lowering fat intake, ect. He is in good hands I promice.

Like I said before, I'm not trying to get in a pissing contest, you seem to know just as much about this stuff as I do. I'll admit when I first got him I didnt know a lot, but it was top priority to learn it.

Any chance you have any pics of your bosc? They are such beautiful lizards when in good health. Almost every online pic, and a lot in books, are so overweight.

Ooh and here is a tank shot.....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Great


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I love roach!


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

nice pix. reminds me of when i had a savanna. i raised it from a juvenile and was a great pet. i had to give it up when it outgrew my tank and when the lps owner (friend of mine) first saw it he said it was one of the meanest lizards he'd ever seen. lol funny because i never had a problem with it, i guess it was only nice to me.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

pamonster said:


> I love roach!
> [snapback]1030685[/snapback]​


man i wish my mangrove wasn't so picky about food. yours seems like u throw anyhting in there and he will eat it. ever think about feedin him a small child?

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ hahaha mabye I'll give him a small child when he is a little bigger!

He has always been a voracious eater. Makes him even more fun!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

pamonster said:


> ^ hahaha mabye I'll give him a small child when he is a little bigger!
> 
> He has always been a voracious eater. Makes him even more fun!
> [snapback]1030908[/snapback]​


alright cool, make sure you get a video though.









J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

No prob...

Im glad your sav is in good hands and, as you know, is not in the 90%+ of Captive bosc that are kept in really poor conditions.

I'd like to continue this discussion too, feel free to pm me everytime you want to talk about.

Peter R.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

ahhh the memories


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> No prob...
> 
> Im glad your sav is in good hands and, as you know, is not in the 90%+ of Captive bosc that are kept in really poor conditions.
> 
> ...


do u know if thoes canned monitor foods are any good. i have been thinkin about tryin em but im not sure.

J-Rod


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ I have tried the canned food as well as the food in packets, he wanted nothing to do with either of them. That makes me a little nervous about them because he will eat anything..


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

pretty trippy man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

WOW! thats all i have to say


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

excellent photos.. do you wipe his face after he eats eggs??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he is growing nicely


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> excellent photos.. do you wipe his face after he eats eggs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ya i had to


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

pamonster said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > excellent photos.. do you wipe his face after he eats eggs??
> ...


i could picture it bein just like when a mom wipes down the babys mouth and the baby is turnin its head and everything casue it hates when the mom does it.









J-Rod


----------

